# Hershey, PA RV Show



## DL Rupper (Aug 31, 2007)

Anybody going to Hershey, PA for the Worlds Largest RV Show, Sep 12-16?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 31, 2007)

Re: Hershey, PA RV Show

Nope, but wish we were


----------



## miket (Sep 1, 2007)

Re: Hershey, PA RV Show

I have to be there ---  hope it's better this year ---


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 2, 2007)

Re: Hershey, PA RV Show

That doesn't sound good.  We were planning on dropping by.  Most of the local RV shows we have been to are so small that you can't see a broad range of RV's (mostly family type RV's).  Plus they charge an arm and leg for a small show.  The ad says largest RV show, so we thought we could see a large cross section of RV's.


----------



## Sunshein (Sep 14, 2007)

Re: Hershey, PA RV Show

We went to the Hershey RV show again this year. It is called the largest because there are many units on display of every types froma the Monaco Signature motorhome to the smallest trailers to park models. For the motorhome person, half the show is unseen. For the trailer person, same hold true. 

My real dissappointment is with the inside vendors. There just the same boring vendors selling jewelry, promoting campgrounds, and other stuff I really don't need. If you've ever seen the inside vendors at an FMCA rally, there's a big difference. That one always costs me more than the Hershey one. 

As you can see, this is my first post in this forum. 

Jack

PROJECT IN PROGRESS ... new interactive online dump station database. If you can provide first-hand information on any free dump stations, please send them to me at mrsunshein@yahoo.com.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 14, 2007)

Re: Hershey, PA RV Show

I agree, the outside RV show was great.  More RVs than I could look at in a week.  Biggest show I've ever been to.  Inside vendors were run of the mill.  The food was pricey, but isn't it always at these events?   :bleh:


----------

